# K335



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just picked up a K335, and the best part of it was the price.......free.......It does run, poorly, missing the cross-bar under the cab, no smoke, and the tender has a step missing..but I'm happy....No pix, I started to dive into this mess without taking any picture, I'll post when I'm finished with it, or maybe some "during" pictures.;


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You might have paid too much for it. Just kidding. Great deal for you. I have not run across a freebie yet.
I have 2 K 335s. Very nice engines. I am sure you will make your new one like new.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice score i have a k335 love it


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few pix..I'm putting on new number boards as well as a wire harness, and it's missing a rear step on the tender, on order...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The paint actually looks good in the pics. You will have it humming along soon.
Where are you getting the number boards? I have a 335 with a board missing.
Marty's Trains sells 2 335 boards for 9.95 and 3 something shipping.
I love those northerns. You got yourself a money maker there. Even though
I am not really buying I watch ebay for Gilbert locomotives. Prices are rising.
All K5s are over $100.00. A 343 sold last night for $700 something with 26 bids.
These are not asking prices, they are sold prices. The 343 was really nice. Had
the wrapper and the box. Those are not big deals to me. But to some they are
worth a ton.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I got the number boards from Doug Peck @ PortLines, as well as the rear tender steps.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Jealous me.... I've been wanting one of those and am usually priced out of them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Jealous me.... I've been wanting one of those and am usually priced out of them.


Check my posting about "Surprise".


----------

